# OCD-ni: Mini Adventure: Correction Detail & win a bottle of Speed Seal!



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

*Just thought we would add a little fun and if you like our write up post a comment and we will pick a post number at random at the end of the month and the lucky winner will win a bottle of Speed Seal! *

Hello again and many thanks for taking time to read our latest write up where we have a "mini adventure" bringing this Mini back to the condition it should always have been in. The car was recently purchased by our customer and was in very good condition until after a few washes the dreaded dealer fill over began to show through, so we were asked to bring this stunning Black Eye Purple mini back to life. I have to admit when it arrived I was convinced it was a solid blue colour until I started working on it and the true colour started to shine through. It was Treated to an Exterior correction detail over a period of 5 days. For the last year or so we have found that leaving some "curing" time between compounding stages we can see a definite improvement in the finish yes it may be just us thinking it but we are convinced that knocking the cars out is not the proper way to do it and we are finding this is the case if we leave about 12-24 hours between compounding stages the car not only corrects better but leave a superior finish. (this will be one to debate). I won't lie we have no scientific analysis to base it on just trialling over several similar cars we find this gives a glossier finish.

Anyhow, onto the detail. The car was initially washed and after some very poor weather a fair bit of mud had gathered under the front clam and rear arches. The sound deadening was removed so not to get soggy and yuck (yep it's a technical detailing tern honest!!!!). Being a mini, we only power wash around the wheel arches and outer clam, leaving the rest to be steam cleaned meaning we use less than 1L of water to do the entire engine bay!

Once this was done it was given the usual Orchard Autocare Decontamination Treatment of:
Citrus Preclean pre wash. 
Cotton Candy Snow foam.
Iron Cleanse to remove Iron Contamination.
Tar Cleanse to remove Tar Contamination.
Wheel Cleanse to clean the wheels.























































The wheels had Been refurbished about 3 weeks prior to the detail, so its amazing how much Iron contamination can accumulate in a short space of time.




































































































Once in to the warmth of the Unit, we started by layering the protection onto the engine bay plastics with our super sealant Speed Seal, yes the same product used for the paint, this can also dress plastics meaning it is not only versatile but cost effective. We then set about removing the wipers scuttle vents and the side indicator grills to make some more room to make life a bit easier for us. Whilst they were off the wipers were repainted satin black. The scuttle grills and indicator grills were then dressed with Orchard Autocare Speed Seal to bring back the colour!
































































Now onto the Correction stage, well the Masking stage, good job we have just taken delivery of 500 rolls or tape as we used 3 on this car alone lol! the arches and stripes were masked to avoid any oopsie daisy moments. 
Correction started with Maguire's Microfibre correction system doing the initial cutting then followed by Megs 105 on a Yellow 3M pad then stepping down Megs 205 and finally refining with Megs 205 and a Blue pad. Here is the front clam During and after correction.


























































































































































The passenger side rear quarter also had suffered some scuffing damage so time to see how this would remove.









































































These came out really well, however some marks around the Fuel cap were too deep to safely remove.




























Here are some more correction shots as we moved around the car:




























Once finished, it was time to tidy the plastics and rebuild the car, The mirrors were suffering from heavy water spotting, these were revived again using Orchard Autocare Speed Seal. The arches were also treated to several coats of Speed Seal. Once that was done, we used some new applicator pads, to ensure that a stray piece of grit mat have been caught from the arch or the underside of the skirts, the entire paintwork and glass (not the windscreen) of the car was applied with 3 coats of Speed Seal before the car was given a final rinse down to remove any dust. We also painted all of the screws Satin Black as well.























































Once died, the car was given a final coating or Orchard Autocare Perfection to all the panels and all of the glass!!! Now for the After!!!!


























































































































































Once again thanks for taking time to read our write up and as always all C&C are welcome. And good luck with the competition.

Many thanks
Rollo


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Great work there, I'm not a fan of the car but that colour is stunning!


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

great job , that paint work was really badly swirled when you got it good turn around


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Could have put some clear repeaters on whist you where there lol


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Good effort!

The car looks immense!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks great  products look like they work well, cant wait for my Tar Remover


----------



## eddiem74 (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow looks great! Oh and speed seal looks the business. :thumbup:

Sent from my Mobile Device using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Very nice transformation :thumb:


----------



## minty-e46 (Jan 15, 2013)

Very nice transformation, I see what you mean about the colour - comes alive under direct light (looks understated in shadows  )


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

That's amazing work!! Can't believe those reflections! Well done


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Top work


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Not seen one in a colour like this but it doesn't half give a lovely shine.

I've noticed the Missus Mini's always seem to suffer from heavy iron contamination unlike my own car and I do a hell of a lot more miles.

Great job on the finish is impressive and like the idea of one product to do the lot as the trim on a mini is never ending.


----------



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

fantastic work as always ronnie


----------



## Ovaltine (Feb 13, 2013)

Excellent work and lovely colour once you could see it:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Now that's the Ku-mus of detailing here; Irish style  Top job Mr Rolloster :thumb:


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

Great finish & nice deep reflections :thumb:


----------



## MCZ2047 (Oct 10, 2007)

Speed seal seems to be a fantastic product that can be used on every part of the car.


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

I live on the same piece of turf as you but how come its never raining in your pics. :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Many thanks for the great comments. I love these sorts of details as you really get to see a transformation once the car is finished this one literally changed colour!!

We have tried to design and develop our products to do as much as possible making them cost effective and proper multi use products. Speed Seal also incorporates a very funky anit marring property making teh finish more resistant to marking which makes it the only product in this sector that offers this. there is a funky video of me hammering a bonnet with a pen and it never left a mark, well that was until Mark ran a key down it half way through the video lol!!



rob_vrs said:


> Looks great  products look like they work well, cant wait for my Tar Remover


Cheers Rob all packed and ready to go!



Brian mc21 said:


> I live on the same piece of turf as you but how come its never raining in your pics. :thumb:


There are time, we have taken the pictures before the car is finished, so some are just the raw machined finish if there has been lots of rain we rush them out and back in. The write up on the BMW 6 series, we literally had 5 minutes to set up everything and snap the pics. ther is one of the 911's we did and in one pic you can actually see there is sill product curing as we rushed it our to take pictures between showers lol!! Plus the fact this is God's own country lol!!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Natalie said:


> Great work there, I'm not a fan of the car but that colour is stunning!


Many thanks!



cmillsjoe said:


> great job , that paint work was really badly swirled when you got it good turn around


It was a shock that was for sure!!



Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic work.


MAny thanks.



Nally said:


> Could have put some clear repeaters on whist you where there lol


Sorry im an amber freak here lol!!



Dift said:


> Good effort!
> 
> The car looks immense!


many thanks.



eddiem74 said:


> Wow looks great! Oh and speed seal looks the business. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Mobile Device using Tapatalk 2


Cheers. Ihave to admit between it and Perfection they are 2 of my favorite products.



Mindis said:


> Very nice transformation :thumb:


many thanks



minty-e46 said:


> Very nice transformation, I see what you mean about the colour - comes alive under direct light (looks understated in shadows  )


Cheers. Its an amazing colour thats for sure always shanging shade.



alexjb said:


> That's amazing work!! Can't believe those reflections! Well done


Cheers!



TopSport+ said:


> Top work


Many thanks.



Soul Hudson said:


> Not seen one in a colour like this but it doesn't half give a lovely shine.
> 
> I've noticed the Missus Mini's always seem to suffer from heavy iron contamination unlike my own car and I do a hell of a lot more miles.
> 
> Great job on the finish is impressive and like the idea of one product to do the lot as the trim on a mini is never ending.


Yes i find that too. possibly they have soft pads or disks that wear very easily but tehy do like to turn purple when visiting OCD lol!!

Many thanks Speed Seal is great for cars like this quick and easy to do hastle free with an amazing finish.



furby-123 said:


> fantastic work as always ronnie


Cheers



Ovaltine said:


> Excellent work and lovely colour once you could see it:thumb:


Many thanks


Trip tdi said:


> Now that's the Ku-mus of detailing here; Irish style  Top job Mr Rolloster :thumb:


Back at ya! lol! many thanks


wayne_w said:


> Great finish & nice deep reflections :thumb:


Cheers Wayne!



MCZ2047 said:


> Speed seal seems to be a fantastic product that can be used on every part of the car.


Many thanks. cant beat a handy life and a show winning finish at that lol!


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

Top job as always Ronnie


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow nice transformation


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Crazy high level of work as usual lad.

where can i get my hands on some OCD products? 

Chris


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

Great turnaround, nice one!


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Stunning job as always...its always a pleasure to read your write ups..:thumb:


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

That's a great colour! Never again would i have white wheels, seeing them pictures brings it all back lol


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Lovely job Rollo, cracking colour and finish :thumb:


----------



## Antcoumbe (Feb 19, 2013)

Lush pictures and high level of correction. Gonna give your methods of wheel cleaning a try as my white wheels are a pain to clean!


----------



## austrom1 (Aug 25, 2011)

Cracking transformation, awesome colour!


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

That was in quite a state but you turned it round nicely :thumb:


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice job , think I may have to try speed seal .


----------



## kolarn (Nov 12, 2012)

Outstanding Job.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Top Job. Alot of time and effort gone in. Well worth it.


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

lovely colour..superb shine too...nice work


----------



## waz87 (May 8, 2011)

Loved the colour and the turnaround


----------



## ivor2 (Apr 29, 2008)

totally love the colour , customer must have been delighted


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

davec said:


> Top job as always Ronnie


any thanks!



Hasan1 said:


> Wow nice transformation


Cheers She came up well thats for sure!



horned yo said:


> Crazy high level of work as usual lad.
> 
> where can i get my hands on some OCD products?
> 
> Chris


Hey Chris, you can either get them from me or your closest reseller would be Procar in Carryduff, he stocks a full range of products!



dan4291 said:


> Great turnaround, nice one!


Cheers Dan



sistersvisions said:


> Stunning job as always...its always a pleasure to read your write ups..:thumb:


Many thanks for the great comment glad you like them!:thumb:



Curtiz said:


> That's a great colour! Never again would i have white wheels, seeing them pictures brings it all back lol


Cheers Curtiz, they are very hard to keep thats for sure!



Antcoumbe said:


> Lush pictures and high level of correction. Gonna give your methods of wheel cleaning a try as my white wheels are a pain to clean!


Many thanks, Tell me how u get on!



austrom1 said:


> Cracking transformation, awesome colour!


Many thanks.



PeteT said:


> That was in quite a state but you turned it round nicely :thumb:


Cheers,



Karl woods said:


> Nice job , think I may have to try speed seal .


Many thanks you will LOVE it!



kolarn said:


> Outstanding Job.


Cheers



craigblues said:


> Top Job. Alot of time and effort gone in. Well worth it.


Many thanks



hibberd said:


> lovely colour..superb shine too...nice work


Cheers



waz87 said:


> Loved the colour and the turnaround


Many thanks



ivor2 said:


> totally love the colour , customer must have been delighted


It is a stunning colour they were very happy thats for sure!


----------



## BUGLASS21 (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks great

Speed Seal on the shopping list now


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

What a great turn around on the Mini. I bet the owner is more than happy with the job that you did. 

The colour is just stunning too!


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

I know it's a lame statement to make, but it looks brand spanking new. Superb job.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

those are some amazing reflections, what a stunning finish. 

great work


----------



## Debo120286 (Oct 6, 2011)

Amazing work to bring a great colour back to life, that speed seal looks to be great stuff.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

better than new :thumb: , some great skills there


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

BUGLASS21 said:


> Looks great
> 
> Speed Seal on the shopping list now


Many thanks You will love it! PM me if ur interested and I will sort u with a 10% discount!



rojer386 said:


> What a great turn around on the Mini. I bet the owner is more than happy with the job that you did.
> 
> The colour is just stunning too!


Many thanks!



TheMilko2905 said:


> I know it's a lame statement to make, but it looks brand spanking new. Superb job.


Not at all much appreciated!



D.Taylor R26 said:


> those are some amazing reflections, what a stunning finish.
> 
> great work


Cheers Many thanks



Debo120286 said:


> Amazing work to bring a great colour back to life, that speed seal looks to be great stuff.


Many thanks



CTR De said:


> better than new :thumb: , some great skills there


Cheers many thanks!


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Great advice and a great finish :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Cheers Many thanks!


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

Great finish


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Many thanks Gatman!


----------

